

Kachingle – support your online content provider by donating. - code_devil
http://socialapp.wordpress.com/2009/07/08/kachingle-support-your-online-content-provider/

======
alanthonyc
It seems like a decent idea. I wonder how it will be integrated with RSS feeds
though.

Also, I think the 20% cut is too high.

I wouldn't mind contributing to my favorite blogs this way.

~~~
code_devil
Interesting regarding the concept of RSS feeds. I recently started using
Google Reader heavily instead of the destination blogs. Maybe they'll have to
add the code for it on every post...

------
savemedia
I just finished up a post talking about these types of things, citing an
article where Metafilter reported >$6K in donations. That's currently an
exception, but who says that can't be repeated?

[http://blog.twixa.com/2009/07/donations-20-will-they-save-
jo...](http://blog.twixa.com/2009/07/donations-20-will-they-save-journalism-
this-time.html)

full disclosure - I'm working on a complementary (not competing system)

~~~
code_devil
Interestesing.

There is another company in the same space called PayyAttention.

------
Tichy
Reminds me of TipJoy.

~~~
code_devil
Yup, some people in the audience mentioned about tipjoy/tipjar. The concept
looked pretty cool though .... I hope it works out for them.

